# Which Tent Do You Use?



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

What kind of tent do you use when you're camping?

I currently use Coleman's cabin style instant tent but I am thinking about switching over to something smaller.


----------



## farout (Jun 30, 2014)

We have two Coleman tents both are 9' 6" and 16' long. We have two one for us and any grand kids, or other's we take. The Coleman's are fairly easy to set up. The hard part is putting them back in the box they came in. We were told to forget the box and bag they came in, just fold the tent up and put it away. But, not my wife! She cam fold it up and get in the box it came in and put it back in the bag it came in! Now that's fantastic, I think,.
Oh so every time we have camped it's rained at some time. We have learned how to hang up the tent's and air them and turn them and then put them away. It takes 3 nice warm sunny days. It's a lost of work for a two day's of camping and hardly worth it. 
Any one know of an easy waay to dry out a tent?


----------



## abbynormal (Sep 14, 2015)

*I'm using a coleman*

although if I camp into the Winter, I will get something more suitable. I haven't actually shopped for a Winter-ready tent, but imagine they are out there. Waterproof. Here is the one I have now, a pic of it. I think it would comfortably sleep 3, but I bought it for a concert I went to for 5 days near George, WA Yep, you heard the name right, lol Right on the gorge at their new amphitheatre (new at the time). Mine is all two-tone grey is all but it's real similar, I have lots of room and can stand up easy in it Denise


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

We have a coleman Montana 8 person plenty of room setup takes about 10 min.


----------



## Rennick (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't have my new tent yet, but it's already on the way to me. It basically a truck bed tent, I was dreaming about it for quite a long time after I tried a similar tent on my friend's truck. I am 52 and cold mornings on the ground make it less comfortable for me, so I decided to move up to the truck bed. I mostly camp when I go fishing so the truck is always with me. Will post more pictures once it arrives.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I have the ENO hammock sleep system which I'll probably never use again. A Coleman Peak 1 Triton (ancient), an Easton Mountain Rimrock 1, an REI Half Dome 2+, a Eureka 3-person dome that's so old I can't remember the model, a 4-person ALPS Mountaineering Meramac 4, a Kodiak Canvas 2-person and a Kodiak Canvas 6-person. Pretty sure all but the Half Dome, the Meramac and the Kodiaks will be on Craigslist soon or in a yard sale come Spring.


----------



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

If you are looking for three season tent, then you can opt for MountainSmith Tarp Tent. It is not ultra costly like MSR Hubba Hubba, but will serve the purpose.


----------



## vzepol (Dec 13, 2016)

*Nice 4 season tent*

We have been using the Alp Mountaineer 4 person tent for two of us. It is a pretty good 4 season tent. So far camped in the rain no leaks, windy nights in the 30's the fly kept the wind to a minimum. 






One of the best features are the two doors with vestibules, no climbing over each other in the middle of the night. 
I highly recommend this tent.


----------



## wpjackson (Nov 30, 2016)

I've got a Coleman 8 man instant cabin for family camping trips (see link), which does a pretty decent job at keeping us dry and happy with plenty of space to move about and stand up. 

I cant recommend this enough for a family trip, especially as they only take a couple of minutes to set up too. - and they also do a 6 man and 4 man version i believe if you need something smaller.


----------



## Survival.Leroy1989 (Jan 2, 2017)

I usually choose for themselves a 4-person tent on camping trip. So, both my wife and I, with my 2 kids can sleep in tents are comfortable.
You will need to understand them before making a decision to buy a tent, you need to know what features you need?
But to choose the best one, you need to consider particularly a weatherproof tent
I have a blog about campinghope you'll find a tent there
Reviews and Advice: The Best Tents for Camping and Backpacking
We can discuss them more.


----------



## janojebo (Dec 29, 2016)

Happy Camper Two Person Tent by Wakeman Outdoors 
This tent is a little small to really be considered a 2-person tent, but I bought it for solo use so it worked great for me, especially considering the price. I'm 5'0" and slept comfortably with a lot of room. It survived 3 days in multiple locations in the forests of Arkansas without any major problems. Condensation got trapped in the tent on one night of rain (tarp used overhead, wouldn't trust it in rain without tarp) and I woke up with my book in a puddle. If I had left the dome cover off or opened the blue zipper a bit for some airflow, condensation wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

The best tent for camping. Please review it.


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

My smallest tent is the Kamprite Insect Protection (one person) that I use for sleeping. I combine it with an older Guide Gear 7x7 teepee tent that is great for dressing in with the rainfly on and eating/lounging in with the rainfly off.


----------



## Carolina camper (Jun 18, 2017)

Coleman Sundome 4 person tent. I love it.


----------



## johanliam (Jul 15, 2017)

Here are some tips in choosing tents for camping: https://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/family-base-camping-tent.html
_____________________________________
Pest Control DC


----------



## Meta42 (Jul 28, 2017)

We also purchased the Coleman instant cabin 8 person tent this summer. We haven't used it yet, but we've set it up. Very easy set up and extremely roomy. We are doing a cross country camping trip next summer and needed something that is very easy to set up and take down since we will be moving camp so often. This fit the bill.
The only thing I don't like is that the rain fly is sold separately.


----------



## espeo23 (Jan 18, 2018)

I usually camp with a lot of friends. I snagged the first tent from this list. It set up pretty fast. https://top-twelve.com/best-camping-tents-2018/


----------



## Bamababyrn (Jan 23, 2018)

We just retired and bought Coleman 8 person instant tent 10x14 ft for us and grand kids. Visited a state park today and now concerned our tent will fit their designed area. They have railroad ties defining area. Hope it fits. Others have this problem?


----------



## ExRoot (Feb 1, 2018)

Have used several over the years but just settled in a Field & Stream Wilderness Lodge 4 person but just for 1 person. I like the space.


----------



## kellyon (Jan 2, 2018)

Big Agnes. High quality stuff, I've got the lynx pass 2. It's super reliable, had it for about 4 years (maybe 150 days of camping in it), lightweight. It fits two easily, but I usually use it as a one person. Either way best bang for your buck in my opinion, also a great company to support.


----------



## Camps&Trails (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello! I am using the Coleman Instant 4-Person Tent for me and my family. I love the instant set-up feature, can easily move it when on camping road-trip and have more time to relax with my family.


----------



## jimgrains51 (Apr 29, 2020)

Coleman tents are the best. I have several tents but I always bring my Coleman whenever I go camping for a metal detecting gig. Camping and metal detecting is more fun when your shelter is prepared for the weather. If youre also like me who is into metal detecting, I recommend you visit this website and check out their metal detector reviews.


----------



## blackpanther (May 14, 2020)

I currently bought https://www.jeepsareus.com/sku/82209878.html and this is on its way now. I feel like I would use this if I'm alone and it feels like my tenant would have an extension which is my truck. Can't wait to use this. But for family trips what we use is 6 person dome net from Coleman.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Normally I use a eureka 9x9 dome for quickie weekenders; because of the ease of setup/breakdown..










For more extended camping I use an allegedly (the chinese can't measure) 10x10 canopy holding up an (allegedly 10x10; closer to 9.5x9.5) Standing Room tent;








Its currently my favorite, due to its interior room and head height, but does take more effort to set up and breakdown...

Enjoy!


----------



## littleGizmo (10 mo ago)

Admin said:


> What kind of tent do you use when you're camping?
> 
> I currently use Coleman's cabin style instant tent but I am thinking about switching over to something smaller.


My wife and I switch between 2 tents. One is 20+ year old 6 person tent and the other is a quick setup Ozark Trail 2 person tent. The 20+ year old tent is preferred for space, but the 2 person tent we sometimes use for a quick setup. Both tents are NOT waterproof, but we do a pretty good job keeping all rain water out of the tents with tarps draped over and under the tents. I will get off work on a Friday night and get to campsite at 10pm and use the quick setup tent. Wake up the next day take down quicksetup tent and put up the 6 person tent that takes much more time to setup. We like to use both tents for flexibility.

I am thinking about getting a bigger tent that I can fit two Cots in plus some space, but now this is the setup we have so far.


----------



## zoey22 (5 mo ago)




----------



## martinharris2706 (2 mo ago)

I use a tent like the CLAM Quick-Set Pavilion 12.5 x 12.5, I like that it is easy to assemble and good protection from insects. Also we can sit freely in it for six of us. I found it based on a recommendation from Must-Have RV Accessories - RV Camp Gear


----------

